# Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2005)

Hi, 
Köhlerfilets eignen sich ja hervorragend um diese in einer Auflaufform zuzubereiten. 

Was sind denn eure Lielblings-Seelachs-Aufläufe ?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Also dann mach ich mal den Start... habe eben eine Eigenkreation ausprobiert 

Zutaten:
Paprika
Zwiebeln
Tomaten
Karotten
Scheibenkäse
Creme fráiche 
Köhlerfilets

Beilagen:
Backofen Kartoffeln
Salat

Zubereitung: 
Zuerst schneidet man "Kartoffelkanten". Gibt diese auf ein Backblech welches mit "geölter" Alufolie ausgelegt ist. Anschließend noch etwas salzen und dann für 45-60 Minuten bei 180°C in den Backofen. Somit wäre die erste Beilage schoneinmal geschaffen. 






Anschließend widmen wir uns dem Hauptgericht. 
Zuerst habe ich die Auflaufform satt mit Öl "ausgerieben". Anschließend wir der Boden mit Zwiebeln belegt: 





Auf die Zwiebeln folgt die erste Lage Filet:





Als nächstes gibt man Tomaten,Paprika, fein geraspelte Karotten und nochmal einige Zwiebelstückchen dazu:





Es folgt die nächste Lage Filet:





Über das Filet legt man ein paar Scheiben dünnen "Schnittkäse":





Nochmal ein paar Zwiebelstückchen drüber:





Nun gehts an die Soße:
Ich habe ein kleines Stückchen Kräuterbutter in einem kleinen Topf zum schmelzen gebracht und anschließend Creme fráiche (Kräuter) dazugegeben. Das ganze dann nochmal ordentlich gewürzt und dann bei geringer Hitze ganz kurz aufkochen lassen. 





Die Soße über den Auflauf geben:





und dann für ca. 30-35 Minuten bei 180°C in den Backofen:





Während das ganze schön gemütlich vor sich hin brutzelt kann man sich schonmal um Beilage Nr.2 kümmern. Ein bunter "leichter" Salat mit Tomaten, Gurken, Paprika, grünem Salat usw.





Man kontrolliert ab und zu den Backofen... wenn sich auf dem Auflauf eine "goldgelbe" Kruste bildet kann man ihn "heben" :q ... die Kartoffeln sind dann normalerweise auch so weit:





und dann gehts ans schlemmen:


----------



## Lachsy (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Franzl, das hört sich lecker an. Nur bin ich kein grosser Fischesser. Aber man kann mich auch vom gegenteil überzeugen. Schick mal ne probe rüber 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Hallo Clarissa,
ich denke viele "Fischgegner" haben noch nie wirklich gute Fischgerichte gegessen... 
Mein Bruder z.B. musste früher auch immer Karpfen "blau" essen... seitdem hasst er Fisch in jeglicher Form.. kürzlich als wir Fische in Alufolie gegrillt haben.. hab ich ihn überredet mal zu kosten.... Resultat war das ich schauen musste das noch was übrig bleibt  
probiers einfach mal aus... - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass einem sowas nicht schmeckt


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Achja, "Verfeinerungsvorschläge".... sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Dat sieht verdammich schmackhaft aus, Franz! #6

Sag bloß, Du hast noch Seelachs von Avik über?? Wird ja langsam Zeit, dass Du wieder hoch kommst für Nachschub. 

Tanja und ich nehmen "Maggi Fix für Seelachsgratin", geht ratzfatz und ist im Urlaub deswegen besonders zu empfehlen - fehlt nur noch ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer dran. Wir kaufen immer geriebenen Gouda und Edamer zum Überbacken, und dazu gibt´s Kartoffelpüree. Teste mal, schmeckt auch lecker!

Gruß

Karsten

PS: da gibt´s jetzt noch andere neue Mischungen, z.B. "Dorsch nach Finkenwerder Art".


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

juuup franzl, sieht verdammt legger aus #6 werd jetzt erschtemal auf´s printknöpfchen drücken und dann zu meinem küchenchef stiefeln :m... apropos, wir suchen noch nen koch franzl  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*



> Sag bloß, Du hast noch Seelachs von Avik über??


neee schon lange nicht mehr.. das liegt entweder daran, dass ich zu wenig fange oder zu viel esse :q


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Naja, die Portion auf den Fotos hat ja man grad für eine Person gereicht, gelle?


----------



## Kangoo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Hallo Franz 16 !!!

Danke für den Tip. Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Werde es in 14 Tage ausprobieren.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Portion auf den Fotos hat ja man grad für eine Person gereicht, gelle?



:q
gestern haben wir daran zu 8! gegessen... durch die Beilagen war das ganz Ok... bei guten Essern würde ich aber eher auf 5-6 Personen runtergehen...


----------



## Bertl85 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Schaut ja verdammt lecker aus!

@Franz_16: Scheiß auf des Studium und fang ne Lehre als Koch an, wobei du dir die Lehre ja eigentlich sparen kannst!


----------



## schaeffer_matze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

Hi franzl,

sieht ja wieder mal verdammt gut aus....:q 

Hab ich schon gesehn...da muss ich a mal wieda zu dir kommen wenns sowas Leckeres gibt... 

Mfg
Matze #h


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

@MAtze
das ist kein Problem... 
bin ja ab dem WE für ein paar Wochen daheim.. da können wir uns gerne mal Abends zusammen setzen und Fisch kochen.. und nen Kasten trinken


----------



## Timmy (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Seelachs Auflauf - eure Favoriten ?*

mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............schmackofatz.........#6 #6 #6


----------

